

+Pool: A Floating Pool in the River of NYC - pstinnett
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/694835844/pool-a-floating-pool-in-the-river-for-everyone

======
phlux
Every city near water needs this - except I can imagine this only working
where the temp of the water body is swimable.

It would be best of they had the square areas of the PLUS where the pool is
not, dedicated to some floating solar heating arrangement.

